# New microskiff.com STICKERS!



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yup we got em... want one? Better show up to the Rally!  ;D They will be $5.00 each at the rally, $6.00 after (including S&H).

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

iPhone picture of the new sticker.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Since the rally fee is $1000.00 they should be free 

Lookin good ;-)


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm going to have to see if someone from down here can bring me one.
Maybe Bob would be kind enough? 
I think that's the only local person making the trek over?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, time to order up! 

http://www.microskiff.com/order_stickers.html

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

put mine on the trailer this afternoon [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

aint nothin in mah mailbox....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

cause ain't nothin in my deposit box


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

UPDATE: we received several orders however did not receive notification from Paypal that the orders were placed. We have fulfilled all existing orders. We are very sorry for the delay.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

> Ok, time to order up!
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/order_stickers.html
> 
> ...



ordered.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Several orders will go out tomorrow! Thank you for your support!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

just placed my order, hoping it will go out tomorrow with the others


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

ahhhhh.... now i remember what that charge on my paypal was. lol. damn. and im not even drinkin any more.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Would it be possible to get a 7 inch wide sticker? 
Thanks
Charlie


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

No. Stickers are 9" wide.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Jan, where can I get one of the black Microskiff.com stickers that they gave out at the Gheenoe Rally in the "Captains bags"?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

? not sure what your talking about


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> ? not sure what your talking about


They had given out black decals with white letters that said "microskiff.com". 

When I saw that, I wanted one. lol
But, I don't own a Gheenoe, therefore I didn't register for their boat show. 
But Alex got one in his "captains bag".


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

those might have been some older stickers that Tom-In-Orl had. Contact him.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep, gave them away at the Gheenoe Rally. Most captain's bags got color vinyl microskiff stickers. I had to dig deep into my stash to find a few black and white ones. Sorry no more left. :-/


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Yep, gave them away at the Gheenoe Rally. Most captain's bags got color vinyl microskiff stickers. I had to dig deep into my stash to find a few black and white ones. Sorry no more left.  :-/


Thanks for the response, Tom.
I managed to locate one over on the Custom Gheenoe forum.
Weedy offered to send me one via mail.


----------



## cmtullis (May 13, 2010)

> Would it be possible to get a 7 inch wide sticker?


I'm sure it could be done, but it would say "icroskiff.co" rather than "microskiff.com"


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

ordered a sticker about 3 weeks ago still havent got it .


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

All have been shipped. Please email [email protected] and we will take care of this right away. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Forum admin, Could we do a sticker contest? 
I mean like, 
1. What is the farthest location a microskiff.com sticker is.
2. The best location for a sticker.
3. The most faded sticker.
4. The most damaged sticker.

several rules..
1. No fakes but can be posters made up with Micro skiff logo.
2. must be readable.
3. No adult XXX rated shots. or at least not to slutty
4. Winners are chosen by forum members
5. winners get a new sticker.

What do ya think?
Mud Minnow


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

ordered mine a month ago...just say'n


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

Ordered two today


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Orders will ship in a couple weeks. Thank you!


----------

